

Swytch.net - diaspora already has a clone - evancaine
http://www.swytch.net

======
evancaine
The interface looks remarkably similar and they seem to be taking the same
approach to privacy

~~~
swytch
hi, I'm the creator of swytch. Actually I don't agree that the interface looks
similar - i assume you're referring to the screenshots they released? Besides
the colours what else is similar and just how would you expect a news feed to
look? What you see on my site is typical of what you might see on any site
designed by a programmer. No frills and functional.

As for privacy, we're not the only ones working on addressing the privacy
issue, that doesn't make us a clone.

~~~
markkat
Looks nice. Best of luck.

